# Starter Sets



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 11, 2008)

Overall, which group of Starter Pokemon is your favorite one?

Personally I would say the Kanto starters; they're just badass to look at. Plus their basic forms are cute and by personal experience, I've found Charizard and Venusaur to be the easiest to train, both for battles and for contests.


----------



## Zeph (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm especially fond of, as a group, the Johto starters. Not really too sure why. Ironically, my favourite single starter (basic form) is probably Squirtle.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Nov 11, 2008)

Overall, probably Hoenn, but I really like all of the starters except Meganium (I can _tolerate_ Meganium, but that's about it). And I can't stand Chikorita.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, I don't like Meganium either.

I also like the Kanto starters. It's the first starter set where I like all of them. Plus, it has Charizard, which doubles as a Fly slave.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 11, 2008)

What's with the Meganium hate? I voted for Johto. I know, weird, you would think I'd choose Kanto, because of my username. But Chikorita/Cyndaquil are cute, and Totodile is hyper. Plus, Meganium is _awesome_.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 11, 2008)

Hoenn. I like all three of the starters quite a bit. :P


----------



## Alexi (Nov 11, 2008)

I like Kanto and Johto pretty equally as sets, but voted Kanto for nostalgia value. XP


----------



## Noctowl (Nov 11, 2008)

Kanto~


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Nov 11, 2008)

You can't mess with the originals. I love all of Kanto's starters (Except I'm not a huge fan of Venusaur, but I like it). Johto's had Typhlosion, which was pretty cool, Meganium was okay, and Feraligatr was great but suffered from the unfortunate side effects of being a physical water type. Hoenn is great, but that's mainly because I like Blaziken. Sinnoh is good as well, but the starters wear thin after a while.


----------



## o_O (Nov 11, 2008)

Kanto and Johto are all pretty good, and so is Hoenn. But I probably like Kanto best. Sinnoh's starters annoy me for some reason o_O


----------



## Ice tiger (Nov 11, 2008)

I like Kanto and Johto, but I hate Meganium, and I hate the Sinnoh starters.


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 12, 2008)

I love the Kanto starters so much. THey're all so cute and have such awesome evolutions.  I can never pick which one I want in the beginning.


----------



## spaekle (Nov 12, 2008)

I like both the Kanto and the Johto starters, but I picked Kanto because I love every Kanto starter at every level and I'm not very fond of the Chikorita line.


----------



## Ayame (Nov 13, 2008)

Can't beat Kanto.  I'm very fond of that group because Charizard was my first Pokemon ever, and I love their designs.
Whenever I think of the Johto starters, I get the taste of chicken soup with noodles in it.  :/  I don't know what to think, honestly.  ^_^


----------



## Dragon (Nov 13, 2008)

Kanto. Kanto Kanto Kanto Kanto. Charizard can fly, so Kanto rules. You notice how no other starter can fly? And nobody voted for Sinnoh... The Sinnoh starters suck, personally. No offence to them, but their designs SUCK.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 13, 2008)

I'd say Johto, but I can't stand Cyndaquil. 
If we include Pikachu in Kanto, then it wins~ I like Kanto's, but they're all so reptilian/amphibian... they're not _fluffy _enough. I want something I can hug.
Um, I don't knoooow~ I actually like Sinnoh's a whole lot.
I leik mudkips, and Torchic's cool, but I'm not too fond of Treeko, although I adore all their midde evolutions.
Umumumum... probably Johto. Totodile's one of my all-time favourite Pokemon, and Chikorita's the cutest thing on four legs.


OH. We're talking about _final_ evolutions. Hurr, look at me go. 

Um. I dunno. Probably still Johto. I much, much prefer Typhlosion to Cynda, and my time spent training one on Colosseum really endeared me to Feraligatr.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 14, 2008)

Kanto. Nothing can beat the originals who started everything. But if it was first forms then possibly Hoenn.


----------



## Ramsie (Nov 14, 2008)

I wouldn't say I have an absolute favourite. I picked the Kanto starters because I always have a big dilemma on which to pick. I have it to a less extent with Johto and even less with Hoenn. So far in Sinnoh it's mostly been Torterra.


----------



## Philly (Nov 15, 2008)

My absolute favorite was Hoenn, probably because that gen was my first, and Blaziken is my fav pokemon.


----------



## Jetx (Nov 15, 2008)

Probably Hoenn, though anything other than Sinnoh's good.


----------



## PichuK (Nov 15, 2008)

Kickboxing fire chicken and Ninja dinosaur, yes please.

(swampert not that much)


----------



## Celestial Blade (Nov 15, 2008)

Sinnoh.


----------



## Peegeray (Nov 15, 2008)

johto
i never really liked the kanto starters :/ the other 2 gens had 1 pokemon i liked but the others suck


----------



## Spoon (Nov 15, 2008)

Celestial Blade said:


> Sinnoh.



 Any reason why? I'm sort of curious as seeing that you're the only one who voted for Sinnoh.  

 As for myself, I'm fond of Johto, especially the middle stages. I find the Cyndaquil line to be my favorite, though the other two are pretty close to being my favorite, too :3 I'm quite fond of their designs, save for Croconaw, slightly, and my fondness for the Johto region, brings enjoyable memories with each line :D


----------



## Jason-Kun (Nov 15, 2008)

No tie option? Damn, my favorite set overall is a tie between Kanto and Johto. Sinnoh would be my favorite set, but it has Chimchar and I just don't like Chimchar. Same with Hoenn which has Treeko who, in my expeirence, I have found to be useless. So I guess my list of favorites would be

1. Kanto & Johto
2. Hoenn
3. Sinnoh


----------



## theinsanething (Nov 15, 2008)

Definatly Hoenn, the other Gen Starters look awful in comparion.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 15, 2008)

It depends on which type you're talking about.

I don't like the Sinnoh starters all that much, so they're not anywhere on the list.

For grass, it's Chikorita.
Bulbasaur is good, but I like Chikorita more because it's cuter. I don't really like the Treeko line. Grovyle is okay, but I don't like Sceptile at all.

Fire is always my favourite type to choose as a starter. Not because there's a lack of fire types or anything, I just like them more. Charmander is okay and cute and so is Charmeleon. Charizard it easily the best of the three final evolutions of the Kanto starters, but the Cindaquil line are so much better. They're so cute. As for the Torchic line, they're also the best of the Hoenn ones. I like Torchic, then Combusken is okay, and Typhlosion just looks to amazing.

As for water, I'm not sure. Definitely not Totadile. I don't know why I don't like them, maybe they just look too aggressive, I don't know. Mudkip is okay, but as that line evolves I dislike the line more. They seem dirtier for some reason. I know that they're supposed to be mud fish or something, so that's probably why. Also I dislike Mudkip because of the annoying meme. Squirtle is probably my favourite. Blastoise is best out of the water starter's final evolutions. So... yeah.

Overall I'd say Johto.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 16, 2008)

Hmm...the results are going

Kanto, Johto, Hoeen, Sinnoh which was the order they came out in. People seem to love the originals.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 16, 2008)

EeveeSkitty said:


> Hmm...the results are going
> 
> Kanto, Johto, Hoeen, Sinnoh which was the order they came out in. People seem to love the originals.


We're used to them; the Sinnoh starters are sort of noobs at this point.


----------



## Zennyo Ryūō (Nov 16, 2008)

The Johto starters.

^_^;


----------



## S.K (Nov 16, 2008)

Kanto. Kanto. Kanto. Kanto.

Squirtle.Badass.
Bulbasaur. Badass.
Charmander.Badass.

All of their other forms.badass. I'm spoilt for choiced with these 3, they're what got me hooked on POkemon, I saw a poster for Blue with them on. Mystifying.

I hate the Hoenn Starters.

Johto probably second purely because of totodile and cyndaquil.

I only like Piplup in SInnoh


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Nov 16, 2008)

Kanto's starters are a bit...weak. Squirtle is a water-type, and it never changes through evolution. Thus, the only moves it can learn natively are water-types, like Surf and Water Gun. This gets boring after a while. Charmander, in the original Kanto games, learns only fire-type moves until it evolves into Charizard. Bulbasaur is the better of the three, because it can learn both poison and grass-type moves.

Johto: While I like these, they don't compare with Hoenn's.

Hoenn: These are the best IMO, because of the type variations. Blaziken is both fighting and fire, so it can learn moves from both types. Likewise, Swampert and Marshtomp are mud and water types. Having multiple types for each starter makes more variation of moves, and less Pokemon are needed in the party because the multiple types make other Pokemon unnecessary.

tl;dr: Hoenn.


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 19, 2008)

Kanto. Charizard rox.


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Nov 19, 2008)

This was a really hard choice for me, and being me, I'm going to explain why in long detail that most likely no one will actually read.

Overall, I voted for Hoenn, because I love Blaziken best of the fully-evolved starter forms, and Sceptile's pretty kick-ass too. Swampert... well, I don't dislike it, but it's not too appealing either, ya know?

Kanto... Blastoise is awesome, closely followed by Charizard. Venusaur is in the same boat as Swampert.

Johto... I absolutely adore the whole Chikorita line, but... Typhlosion and Feraligatr looked... I dunno, too plain or something for me. I still like them, but meh.

And Sinnoh... Well, I love Infernape, and my Empoleon's saved me countless times, and I also have a soft spot for my Torterra, however... again, they're all just "good" to me.

Going by the pre evoultions, I'd have to go with Hoenn also, because I love all three, Torchic, Treecko, and Mudkip. In fact, the only starter I _don't_ really like is Piplup.


----------



## Rossymore (Nov 22, 2008)

I've chose the Johto lot. 
They're the hardest starters to get.
You try getting 200 Pokemon in Emerald three times!


----------

